# Daniels should have taken last shot



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Just my opinion, I think they should have given the ball to daniels and let him drive to the hoop for that final shot.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

No...he's not ready for that yet...the list is:

1. Nash
2.Walker (Though not cause Nelly wants him to, because he has a shooting disease)
3. Dirk (He should be easily number one, but he never seems to get the game-winner chances)
4.Finley
5. You're not going to get any chances this low.


----------



## Gambino (Feb 11, 2004)

It should be Dirk. For some reason why a play does not run thru him for the last shot in this series is beyond me. That is twice that has happened.He should have the ball in his hands imo because hes more than capable of hitting a shot like that at that time.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

You could tell that the play didn't work as planned as the Kings rotated pretty well to restrain Dirk from getting hte ball. With only a couple of seconds left, Nash had no choice but to put up a shot, it just didnt fall.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Drewbs</b>!
> You could tell that the play didn't work as planned as the Kings rotated pretty well to restrain Dirk from getting hte ball. With only a couple of seconds left, Nash had no choice but to put up a shot, it just didnt fall.


The plan didn't work. The Kings and Peja played very good defense on the last play. 

Also Nash isn't a bad shooter.

1) Dirk
2) Nash
3) Finley
4) Walker (you know this guy's made some pretty big shots, but I wouldn't want the ball in his hands in the last few seconds, but I still believe he could get a game winner even if it was).


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

Dirk shot 5 for 22. You really wanted him taking that shot?
Nash was the correct choice because he is a gamer with shots when the game is on the line.

I'm just glad it wasn't Walker. He's been blamed enough for things already.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

Yeah, even Don Nelson said that Nash was their best shooter and always out shoots Dirk during practices. If there was anyone to take that shot, it should have been Nash.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

nash is the bst bet to take the las shot. he has the ball in his hands alot and knows how to deal with pressure. he is a great shooter and really when the games on the line and i got an all star pg im goin to him for the game winner


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Dirk was playing the best out of all of them, which is why he shoulda taken the kast shot which he did. He had no support in the series other than the one win. He is also the leading scorer in the playoffs and I looked at the list and he was the only Mav in the top 15 or 20 which tells you why we lost.


----------



## lastlaugh (Oct 30, 2003)

Dirk shot 5 for 22 in that game so no he was not the best shooter on the court at the time.



> Originally posted by <b>Zach</b>!
> Dirk was playing the best out of all of them, which is why he shoulda taken the kast shot which he did. He had no support in the series other than the one win. He is also the leading scorer in the playoffs and I looked at the list and he was the only Mav in the top 15 or 20 which tells you why we lost.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Zach</b>!
> Dirk was playing the best out of all of them, which is why he shoulda taken the kast shot which he did. He had no support in the series other than the one win. He is also the leading scorer in the playoffs and I looked at the list and he was the only Mav in the top 15 or 20 which tells you why we lost.


Dirk played terrible on the last game, he was great in the first few games, but too bad the rest of the team didnt show up for those games, but in the deciding game, he was pretty bad.


----------

